# Not using the cast on comb?



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

I was wondering about machines that come with the cast on comb. Do you really need to use the cast on comb to start your peice of work or can you just ewrap like you do on a normal machine when casting on?

i just got this fine gage machine that came with a cast on comb and the directions say to use it to cast on. i am asking if i really need this thing that is a pain in the butt to use.


----------



## MarciasKnitting (Sep 23, 2012)

Gee, I like my cast on comb.. use it to create a section of waste yarn to hang weights...then use ravel cord and start my piece.. with e wrap or crochet cast on. Also good for swatches.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

brinawitch said:


> I was wondering about machines that come with the cast on comb. Do you really need to use the cast on comb to start your peice of work or can you just ewrap like you do on a normal machine when casting on?
> 
> i just got this fine gage machine that came with a cast on comb and the directions say to use it to cast on. i am asking if i really need this thing that is a pain in the butt to use.


No, you don't have to use the cast-on comb. You can use the cast on that works best for you and the piece you are knitting. Often it helps to have the weight the bottom for certain techniques, like lace or tuck stitches.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

I have to use my cast on comb when use the ribber. If I forget to use it the stitches won't knit properly as they need the weight to hold them onto the main bed and ribber. Moira


----------



## larayne66 (Nov 1, 2012)

No, you can use the e wrap cast on instead - the cast on comb is for use with a ribber or with double bed machines.

I would like to know where I can get a punch card machine from in the UK

Thanks

Larayne


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

On a Brother machine you have a cast on comb that is for the main bed only and is totally different to those that are for the ribbers. The Knitmasters/Singers do not come with this type of cast on comb. But as said before you don't have to use it if you don't like it.


----------



## larayne66 (Nov 1, 2012)

I have had a Knitmaster 321 and 326 with ribbers and I had a cast on comb for each one. BTW I live on South Humberside [Lincolnshire] not far from you. Where did you get your machines from please?

I used to design sweaters and other things for the Knitmaster magazine.

Best wishes
Larayne


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Larayne if you mean me I had all my machines from private sales.
The cast on comb that comes with the Brother main bed machine isn't like the combs that come with ribbers. It is a long piece of plastic coated metal (some you are able to separate into two pieces) that has hooks all along the upper edge. You run the carriage across the main bed and then put the hooks of the cast on comb into the dip between the stitches/needles that are on the main bed machine only. You only use it when you are using the main bed only and don't do the auto cast on...e-wrap cast on....latch tool cast on...use the cast on cord or any other form of cast on. It actually works the same way as using the cast on cord.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

brinawitch said:


> I was wondering about machines that come with the cast on comb. Do you really need to use the cast on comb to start your peice of work or can you just ewrap like you do on a normal machine when casting on?
> i just got this fine gage machine that came with a cast on comb and the directions say to use it to cast on. i am asking if i really need this thing that is a pain in the butt to use.


I have a Brother 588 (standard gauge) ......and have always had to use the cast-on comb ...no matter what cast-on method I used....
If you have a Brother 120 (fine gauge)......It is very similar to the 588 ...so you may find that it is necessary to use the cast-on comb.....
Now.... on my Brother 230 (bulky)....I do not need the cast-on comb..


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

I've just retrieved all my knitting machines from the loft to start knitting again and after looking at everything I need a refresher course. I'm thinking how did I ever make anything before. I've been watching various you tube videos and I've found the Diana Sullivan videos very good and I watched one where she made a cast-on rag which eliminated the use of a comb and waste yarn.


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

I believe if you go to freebies on www.cardiknits.com there are instructions for the cast-on rag you're referring to. I use one often.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

Interesting site, my first job is to clean my machine and that section is going to be helpful, thanks.

Whereabouts in Spain did you live Larayne, we have a house on the Costa Blanca.


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

i just got this fine gage machine that came with a cast on comb and the directions say to use it to cast on. i am asking if i really need this thing that is a pain in the butt to use.[/quote]

The cast on comb is generally needed when knitting on Brother machines and can be of help on the Silver machines.

When you want to do an e-wrap or a latch tool cast on, if you find it difficult to hang the comb then do a quick cast on using waste yarn and hang the cast-on comb. Knit a few rows with waste yarn. Knit 1 row with a ravel cord so that the waste yarn is easily separated from the main knitting. Now do your e-wrap or latch tool cast on and proceed as normal. You can use a strong, smooth yarn as a ravel cord such as crochet cotton.
Sheila
Western Australia


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

If I wasn't using the ribber then I would use waste yarn with a ravel cord but I'm going to make one of these cast-on rags because it seems to be a much easier method. My machine is a Knitmaster.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

larayne66 said:


> No, you can use the e wrap cast on instead - the cast on comb is for use with a ribber or with double bed machines.
> 
> I would like to know where I can get a punch card machine from in the UK
> 
> ...


You can get them on eBay. Sometimes they list them as hole punch knitting machines and not always punch cards.


----------



## janglesb (May 24, 2013)

hi larayne, have you tried ebay?? Also check freecycle in your area, you never know xx


larayne66 said:


> No, you can use the e wrap cast on instead - the cast on comb is for use with a ribber or with double bed machines.
> 
> I would like to know where I can get a punch card machine from in the UK
> 
> ...


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I bought one from a fellow who lives in the UK on eBay. He sells machines and manuals for different machines. He was good to work with and packed my machine beautifully 
It arrived in the U.S. in perfect condition. Look for atticjumble on eBay.



larayne66 said:


> No, you can use the e wrap cast on instead - the cast on comb is for use with a ribber or with double bed machines.
> 
> I would like to know where I can get a punch card machine from in the UK
> 
> ...


----------



## Busylee (Dec 16, 2012)

brinawitch said:


> I was wondering about machines that come with the cast on comb. Do you really need to use the cast on comb to start your peice of work or can you just ewrap like you do on a normal machine when casting on?
> 
> i just got this fine gage machine that came with a cast on comb and the directions say to use it to cast on. i am asking if i really need this thing that is a pain in the butt to use.


I totally agree with your last 6 words. Like Sussieknitter said there are two types of cast on combs. My Brother 840 and 940 both come with the multi hook break apart comb that will allow you to cast on 50 stitches or put together allows you to cast on over the whole 200 needles. This one is for the main bed only and I find it jumps off the stitches, flops to one side, gets in the way of the carriage on the first pass and jams it and is a general pain in the butt. I am TRYING to make myself learn to use it. The other cast on comb has a bar that hinges on both ends and is used to catch your material when you finally get some length to it. It is used when you have both beds in use. This one is not so aggravating to use. Hope this helps.


----------



## mzmaddie (Feb 6, 2011)

I also have a 588 and found it difficult to use the cast on comb. Imdo use it with weights after knitting two rows. Can you share some tips
on using it. I do have the manual bit it is confusing. Thanks.


----------



## Mari-Ann (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow! It's nice to know that people still use their older Km. I too have a brother 588 and a studio 321. Wouldn't trade them for new ones even though they are probably better. Now, back to knitting


----------



## larayne66 (Nov 1, 2012)

Christine, there should be a machine knitting club near you [I used to run one in Norfolk] - I live in what some people call the east midlands, others North East Lincolnshire and yet others call it South Humberside. It is actually the port and town of Immingham. Also try your library!

Best wishes
Larayne


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

Busylee said:


> I totally agree with your last 6 words. Like Sussieknitter said there are two types of cast on combs. My Brother 840 and 940 both come with the multi hook break apart comb that will allow you to cast on 50 stitches or put together allows you to cast on over the whole 200 needles. This one is for the main bed only and I find it jumps off the stitches, flops to one side, gets in the way of the carriage on the first pass and jams it and is a general pain in the butt. I am TRYING to make myself learn to use it. The other cast on comb has a bar that hinges on both ends and is used to catch your material when you finally get some length to it. It is used when you have both beds in use. This one is not so aggravating to use. Hope this helps.


this is exactly like the cast on comb that came with this machine but this comb is plastic and it jams the machine with each pass.


----------



## larayne66 (Nov 1, 2012)

No, I have never used ebay, though one of my twins does - I must ask her the procedure since I no longer have a bank account


----------



## larayne66 (Nov 1, 2012)

Sorry - the other dog is missing - Her name is Isis and the one on the floor is now with my daughter Zoe across the rainbow bridge


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

Years ago I bought a cast on comb for the bulky mach. and use it on my Brother 940 and 970. Love it. Either e wrap or do the auto. cast on, then hang the comb w/weights. It keeps the work pulled down to proceed. I've learned how to put it on at what distance for lace work, using my G-carr., etc. Ea. application is different.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

larayne66 said:


> Christine, there should be a machine knitting club near you [I used to run one in Norfolk] - I live in what some people call the east midlands, others North East Lincolnshire and yet others call it South Humberside. It is actually the port and town of Immingham. Also try your library!
> 
> Best wishes
> Larayne


When I first had my machine I belonged to a machine knitting club but the lady that ran it sold her shop a few years ago so there isn't a shop or class anymore. She used to run a number of classes in the area during the daytime in local schools and then one night a week she would run a class in her shop just for complete beginners. Fortunately I have lots of cones of yarn to use up but other than the Internet there is nowhere else to buy anything. Her husband used to service and repair machines as well.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> When I first had my machine I belonged to a machine knitting club but the lady that ran it sold her shop a few years ago so there isn't a shop or class anymore. She used to run a number of classes in the area during the daytime in local schools and then one night a week she would run a class in her shop just for complete beginners. Fortunately I have lots of cones of yarn to use up but other than the Internet there is nowhere else to buy anything. Her husband used to service and repair machines as well.


Christine I don't know where you are in the west midlands but take a look at the link below. There could be a club that is near for you to go to.
http://www.guild-mach-knit.org.uk/inyourarea/clubs.php

Also you could go to Uppingham Yarns in Rutland for yarn if that isn't too far.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Christine I don't know where you are in the west midlands but take a look at the link below. There could be a club that is near for you to go to.
> http://www.guild-mach-knit.org.uk/inyourarea/clubs.php
> 
> Also you could go to Uppingham Yarns in Rutland for yarn if that isn't too far.


Thanks for this I will check it out, as far as yarn goes Rutland is a 3hr round trip.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

ok getting back on topic a bit. does anyone have a good video for using a cast on comb for the single bed?


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

brinawitch said:


> ok getting back on topic a bit. does anyone have a good video for using a cast on comb for the single bed?


Have you tried Diana Sullivan or Roberta Kelly?


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

jaysclark said:


> Have you tried Diana Sullivan or Roberta Kelly?


problem is when i look it up I is all the ones you would use for double beds i need one for single beds. which i am told is a totally different way of casting on.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

brinawitch said:


> problem is when i look it up I is all the ones you would use for double beds i need one for single beds. which i am told is a totally different way of casting on.







Towards the end she shows how to use single bed cast on comb. You have the hooks facing the machine, between the needles and then pull it towards you so that the hooks catch the yarn between the needles. This is part 1 of her beginner lessons for an open cast on then there are several lessons for the different types of cast on here

http://diananatters.blogspot.co.uk/2010/01/links-to-beginner-lessons.html

Hope that helps


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Larayne if you mean me I had all my machines from private sales.
> The cast on comb that comes with the Brother main bed machine isn't like the combs that come with ribbers. It is a long piece of plastic coated metal (some you are able to separate into two pieces) that has hooks all along the upper edge. You run the carriage across the main bed and then put the hooks of the cast on comb into the dip between the stitches/needles that are on the main bed machine only. You only use it when you are using the main bed only and don't do the auto cast on...e-wrap cast on....latch tool cast on...use the cast on cord or any other form of cast on. It actually works the same way as using the cast on cord.


This sounds like it would work on my Bond. (Hope-hope)


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

jaysclark said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lS5cfOtxO6U
> 
> Towards the end she shows how to use single bed cast on comb. You have the hooks facing the machine, between the needles and then pull it towards you so that the hooks catch the yarn between the needles. This is part 1 of her beginner lessons for an open cast on then there are several lessons for the different types of cast on here
> 
> ...


thanks


----------

